# Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.



## Psychorosi (13. November 2005)

Hallo!

Da ich keinen Fischereischein bezitze, bevorzuge ich in Holland zu angeln. 

Kennt da wer hier aus meiner Umgebung einen anderen See ausser der craneweijer/stürmer. 


mfg


----------



## Wedaufischer (13. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

Moin Psychorosi,

willkommen im Board und viel Spaß hier! :m

Wenn es denn nicht ausschließlich ein See sein muss, gibt es doch auch eine Alternative an der Maas. Da können dir sicherlich schon einige auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Fledi (13. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

Hallo Psychorosi,
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen auf diesen Seiten. Du wirst viel Spass daran haben.
Was Dir Wedaufischer gepostet hat, stimmt voll und ganz. Im Umkreis von 30 - 40 km um Übach-Palenberg gibt es massenhaft Seen in niederländisch Limburg (Von Thorn bis Roermond und darüber hinaus)  und einige wenige in belgisch Limburg (Maaseik u. Ophoven). Aber überall Fisch ohne Ende.
In der Maas kannst Du Karpfen fangen bis 10 - 15 kg, allerdings ist niedriger Wasserstand Voraussetzung, sonst fließt es zu schnell.
Such Dir was aus. Hier im Board findeset Du zu allem etwas.
Viele Grüße Fledi


----------



## Psychorosi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

Hi!

Kann ich mit meiner Sportvisakte an der maas angeln? Und wo wären gute stellen?

Ich angel wie gesagt nur an den 2 Seen, und erfolg hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht.


wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mich am informieren könntet.

mfg


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*



			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Kann ich mit meiner Sportvisakte an der maas angeln?


Hallo Psychorosi

und willkomen hier im Board!!|wavey: 

Ja kannst du allerdings nur mit einer Rute!!!! Wenn du mit 2 Ruten angeln möchtest brauchst du nen anderen Schein.(groote vergunning) Den würde ich mir aber erst nächstes Jahr holen weil der immer vom 1.Januar bis zum 31. Dezember eines Jahres gültig ist.
Zieh dir das mal rein da steht alles zu den Papieren die du wann und wo brauchst drin, wenn du noch fragen hast, frag|supergri 


			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo wären gute stellen?


 
    
Häfen, Wendebecken usw............



			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angel wie gesagt nur an den 2 Seen, und erfolg hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht.


 
craneweijer/stürmeer----- ist das nicht ein und der selbe See????
oder meinst du noch nen anderen! Erzähl mal |bla: |bla:


----------



## Psychorosi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

Ja das sind die selben, nur der eine nennt es craneweijer und der andere stürmer. 

Die grote vergunning hab ich. dann werde ich mal hier in der ecke suchen..

mfg


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*



			
				Psychorosi schrieb:
			
		

> dann werde ich mal hier in der ecke suchen..
> 
> mfg


 
ich such auch noch immer!!!!!

Ist nicht so einfach an infos zu kommen.


----------



## Psychorosi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

@siffkop

wo gehst du denn immer angeln???


mfg


----------



## the doctor (14. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

schaut doch mal am Wessem- Neederwert Kanal !
oder noch besser Suid Willemswart.
Der W.N. Kanal ist in Verbindung mit dem S.W.-Kanal

Dort habe ich schon viele Karpfenangler hausen sehen(meisst Holländer)
Die Ruten bzw. Köder wurden direckt an der Spundwand angeboten


----------



## Gunni77 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

Hallo

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, Karpfen gibt es überall. Ob das in NL ist oder irgend ein Vereinstümpel in D, du kannst einfach davon ausgehen, das man Karpfen fangen kann. Das Problem: Man braucht je nach Bestandsdichte neben einer Angelstelle, wo die Fische zumindest theoretisch vorbeikommen, ein bischen Glück und Geduld. Deshalb würde ich jemandem, der noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung hat immer kleinere Gewässer mit hohem Bestand empfehlen, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Da ist der See in Kerkrade doch genau richtig. Fische ohne Ende und einfach zu befischen. 



> Ich angel wie gesagt nur an den 2 Seen, und erfolg hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht.


 
Den Zahn, das es irgendwo an der Maas oder den Kanälen einfacher ist, kann ich dir sofort ziehen. Ich würde wirklich versuchen, dort erstmal was zu fangen, an der Maas ist das Frustpotential ungleich höher.



> dann werde ich mal hier in der ecke suchen..


 
Das ist immer eine gute Idee. Einfach mal einen Tag land Stellen suchen gehen, wer es schafft, einen Tag durch NL zu gurken ohne mindestens eine Hand voll schöner Angelstellen zu finden, der hat keine Augen im Kopf.

Gruß


----------



## AngelnderChris (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Karpfengewässer im umkreis Übach-palenberg.*

Hi, hinter dem Schloss in Rimburg geht ein Feldweg rein, dem immer folgen (ist die Straße Kapelweien 2), da kann man Karpfen fangen, sogar große, nur bei mir beißen sie nie ...
Eine Tageskarte kostet da 3,50€


----------

